# Welcome to Japanese Knife Imports



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2011)

This area is Japanese Knife Imports' section on Kitchen Knife Forums.

I would first like to say thank you to Dave for having us here and congrats on getting the new forums up and running so quickly.

I will use this section to announce products and answer questions pertaining to products or services we offer. Everything educational about knives or stones in general will go in the man areas.

Thanks for stopping by.

-Jon


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome Jon, we're glad to have you! 

Dave


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 28, 2011)

Jon,

You should post links to your videos here for those who no longer even lurk at KF. I found the one's about knife name pronunciation to be very interesting, and I learned that I've been saying kiritsuke incorrectly.

Good to have you here!

Rick


----------



## JBroida (Feb 28, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Jon,
> 
> You should post links to your videos here for those who no longer even lurk at KF. I found the one's about knife name pronunciation to be very interesting, and I learned that I've been saying kiritsuke incorrectly.
> 
> ...


 
I'll try to post those in the main area... glad you liked them


----------



## Crazy Cutter (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm like a kid in a candy store every time I go on your website Jon.....

It's bad for my health and my wallet but I'm definately going to have that Konsuke from you sooner rather than later 


Jim


----------



## unkajonet (Mar 1, 2011)

Try living in the same city with him...Danger! The Konosuke is a great knife. It pairs really well with a Heiji petty. Coincidentally, I got them both from Jon.


----------

